# Anyone know what Nicolas Muller is up to?



## AC93 (May 1, 2020)

Just curious, because he has always been my favourite pro rider. 
I know his sponsors dropped him. But does anyone know, if he is making a comeback?


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

The last thing I know he openly supported Trump and against vaccination on Instagram which is not very welcomed in the progressive snowboarding world.


----------



## AC93 (May 1, 2020)

speedjason said:


> The last thing I know he openly supported Trump and against vaccination on Instagram which is not very welcomed in the progressive snowboarding world.


Guess you get cancelled if you dont follow the herd. That is absolutely ridiculous in my opinion. Because, everyone should be able to express they're own opinion.


----------



## ChrisZed (Oct 5, 2021)

AC93 said:


> Guess you get cancelled if you dont follow the herd. That is absolutely ridiculous in my opinion. Because, everyone should be able to express they're own opinion.


I kinda disagree on that and I will explain why. Every professional athlete out there is serving a purpose and that is to be a role model for the upcoming generation. Also every pro athlete has to sell his sponsor’s products as well. So he has to be very careful on what he is saying. For example let’s say you are sponsoring an athlete and this athlete starts using the media saying that he hates black and gay people would you like to keep sponsoring him. His ideas affects your brand and your company and even worse, he is a threat to the society. I believe in freedom of speech and every one has his own opinions but when you are popular you better watch out what you are saying. I believe he was saying that the 5G was the reason of the pandemic and the people should not take any precautions, I mean come on … he should have left everything aside politics etc and focus on his job and passion which was snowboarding. End of story. Maybe the snowboard community is better without him after all.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

The guy has a weird sense of humor that went off the rails. Mass hysteria and absolutely no compassion lead to this fucked up cancel event, that is a nasty monster for sure. I guess he’s just keeping under the radar. Snowboarding is not better off without his riding, but buisness is buisness. Last photo I saw of him, he was sitting on a shipment of hemp in a loading dock.


----------



## Etienne (Apr 2, 2021)

AC93 said:


> Guess you get cancelled if you dont follow the herd. That is absolutely ridiculous in my opinion. Because, everyone should be able to express they're own opinion.


He did and his account isn't closed. Now you have to accept consequences as well, that's the game. 

My guess is, he is double guessing or troubled/lost on how he got into this shitstorm, for things he didn't even care about... I'm just sad for him, I've seen sensitive and a bit mystic people going absolutely nuts because of stuff they read on the net. It takes years to recover... 

Just hope we see him riding again, love every thing he rides. But for now, I havn't seen anything. 

Envoyé de mon H8324 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

Probably hanging out with terje somewhere, looking for sponsors


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

16gkid said:


> Probably hanging out with terje somewhere, looking for sponsors


Doubtful. Terje probably thinks he's gay.


----------



## CocaCola Kicker (Jan 30, 2019)

He deserved to get cut he was spouting bonkers shit


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

I couldn't care less about his political/social views, I just want to watch him ride.


----------



## kieloa (Sep 20, 2019)

Propably lost his interest for snowboarding when he saw kook-knapton ride 🤦‍♂️


----------



## CocaCola Kicker (Jan 30, 2019)

One too many mushrooms. Dude fried his brain like some burnout on venice beach. Sad.


----------



## BXNoob (Mar 20, 2020)

kieloa said:


> Propably lost his interest for snowboarding when he saw kook-knapton ride 🤦‍♂️


Ryan Knapton ? What's wrong with him ?


----------



## snoway (Jan 25, 2017)

speedjason said:


> The last thing I know he openly supported Trump and against vaccination on Instagram which is not very welcomed in the progressive snowboarding world.


That and he was going on about the George floyd video being a hoax. He has always been outspoken and controversial.


----------



## Pablo$ (Oct 10, 2020)

Lmfao, yet another waste of energy/space starting a thread about yet another kook. So edgy and controversial. Didn't know he talked shit about Floyd, dude can go kick rocks on an interstate. Sooooo edgy.


----------



## AC93 (May 1, 2020)

Pablo$ said:


> Lmfao, yet another waste of energy/space starting a thread about yet another kook. So edgy and controversial. Didn't know he talked shit about Floyd, dude can go kick rocks on an interstate. Sooooo edgy.


Nice trolling man. Nico got one of the best styles in snowboarding, aint no kook.


----------



## AC93 (May 1, 2020)

I mean, Shaun White made a comeback. After that sexual harassment allegation and he got dropped by Burton. Just wondering if Nico will make a comeback, like Shaun White did.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

If he wants to re-enter the public sphere there’s nothing really stopping him. There’s always someone out there that will pay to associate someone with their brand even if they’re toxic. The questions really comes down to does he want to associate with those third tier companies for way less money and more obligations, and or does he want to put himself and his ideas back out there after that bitch slapping the public gave him


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

BXNoob said:


> Ryan Knapton ? What's wrong with him ?


Nothing at all, just bitter old fucks that hate everything 😆


----------



## kieloa (Sep 20, 2019)

BXNoob said:


> Ryan Knapton ? What's wrong with him ?


His riding. Dudes a kook and looks funny to see kid(s) trying to copy him 

Can't decide Nicos best part, hope he's still riding


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

AC93 said:


> I mean, Shaun White made a comeback. After that sexual harassment allegation and he got dropped by Burton. Just wondering if Nico will make a comeback, like Shaun White did.


Post it in the right part of the internet and you can get him crowdfunded.


----------



## BXNoob (Mar 20, 2020)

kieloa said:


> His riding. Dudes a kook and looks funny to see kid(s) trying to copy him
> 
> Can't decide Nicos best part, hope he's still riding


A video of you riding then ? Would like to see what textbook riding is if it's not Knapton lol.


----------



## kieloa (Sep 20, 2019)

BXNoob said:


> A video of you carving then ?


What a classic 



BXNoob said:


> Would like to see what textbook riding is if it's not Knapton lol.


There are many videos in youtube where people turn with better style than kookton.


----------



## BXNoob (Mar 20, 2020)

kieloa said:


> What a classic
> 
> 
> There are many videos in youtube where people turn with better style than kookton.


Funny


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

kieloa said:


> What a classic
> 
> 
> There are many videos in youtube where people turn with better style than kookton.


Say I dont how to ride, without saying I don't know how to ride 😅😆🖕 lol you are a fucking kook


----------



## kieloa (Sep 20, 2019)

16gkid said:


> Say I dont how to ride, without saying I don't know how to ride 😅😆🖕 lol you are a fucking kook


Iy is hard..

Any news on Muller?


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

BXNoob said:


> Funny


He's just a drunk kook, can't expect too much, I doubt he even rides


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Don't forget he married some blondie yoga chick. I'm normally pretty good at working people out even if it's just from a photo and I was getting heavy attention seeking control freak drama vortex vibes from her.

Nico definitely had some of my favourite video parts. So smooth and stylish.


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

Nice guy, an even better rider, following him and the donek crew at Breck was a real treat


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

There’s no doubt the guy can ride, and is a nice guy, but he is professionally kooking around on the slope in some of his videos, probably one of the reasons he is doing it on empty slopes.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

kieloa said:


> Iy is hard..
> 
> Any news on Muller?


We’re staying high, as high as possible!


----------



## Kevington (Feb 8, 2018)

I'm loving how this thread has brought together one of the all-time stylists and well, the other guy. 
I saw that Muller's wife left him at the time due to all the conspiracy stuff. From what I understood, a lot of people tried to help him but he was really far gone. Most likely too many concussions didn't help. Snowboarding will sooner or later have some sort of reckoning as far as what pros are expected to do for our entertainment and what happens to them when they become not so entertaining anymore. It happened in rugby where lots of players in their late 20s and early 30s have senile dementia due to repeated head banging. I doubt Nico will ever have a career in snowboarding again which is fair enough given the toxic garbage he was promoting but maybe the industry should have a bit more responsibility when someone loses it after a 20+ year career of tomahawking through boulder fields.


----------



## kieloa (Sep 20, 2019)

Rip154 said:


> We’re staying high, as high as possible!


Weed gave him superpowers and those nose butters?


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

I mean, it can take some worries away, and in the end maybe too much. What he does takes a creative mind and lots of experience, and creative minds worry more than others.


----------



## Kevington (Feb 8, 2018)

Bill Hicks: “You see, I think drugs have done some good things for us. I really do. And if you don't believe drugs have done good things for us, do me a favor. Go home tonight. Take all your albums, all your tapes and all your CDs and burn them. 'Cause you know what, the musicians that made all that great music that's enhanced your lives throughout the years were rrreal fucking high on drugs. The Beatles were so fucking high they let Ringo sing a few tunes.”

I think the same can be said for snowboard videos.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

Just wanted to say I don’t particularly like how Knapton rides either.
Nico lost his mind just a couple of times


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

These days I want what Nico's been smoking.


----------



## AC93 (May 1, 2020)

Favourite Nico part for me is Absinthe Films: More. Yours?


----------



## Gobiglandflat (9 mo ago)

AC93 said:


> Favourite Nico part for me is Absinthe Films: More. Yours?


Aww definitely well maybe not definitely but just off the cuff the Neverland part that’s all Aspen forests. With Baba o’reilly


----------



## Gobiglandflat (9 mo ago)

kieloa said:


> What a classic
> 
> 
> There are many videos in youtube where people turn with better style than kookton.


I will grant that Knapton does seem to be very good at what he does. I’m with ya though it looks wack to me. All preference and style I guess but those bow legged duck carves don’t do it for me


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Matias donoso said:


> dude are you idiot ??? Everyone know the vaccine is the more bull shit and lie in this world, I think the social media put shit in everyone,


Signs up to a snowboarding forum to spout anti-vax rubbish in his first post. Buen trabajo amigo.


----------



## arbroadbent (Sep 14, 2019)

Manicmouse said:


> Signs up to a snowboarding forum to spout anti-vax rubbish in his first post. Buen trabajo amigo.


I was trying to find a nice way to say that! yes, succinct and to the point!


----------



## fraxmental (Jun 25, 2011)

how about war? what did "Nick" said about that?


----------

